# PEZ NEEDS YOUR PRAYER'S!



## irishmist (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't post here very often, but I am desperate!

We had to rush Pez to the vets, he was drooling and not eating. 

I had been giving him baby food for the last couple of days to keep his tummy going, because I knew something was wrong.

One of his back molars has overgrown and he has an infection from it.His ears were freezing and he had a temp of 105.

Right now they are working on him, so I will know more later.

My husband is beside himself, Pez is his best BUD!

Thank you in advance

Susan


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh no!

I'll be sending my get well wishes, I hope the vets can pull him through.

--Dawn


----------



## Jace (Oct 24, 2006)

Poor guys =(

I don't know much about this sort of thing but i'll be praying for u 3.:dutch:headflick:


----------



## f_j (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh no, the poor little guy! I hope he gets better soon. He looks so sweet. Keep us posted.


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hope all goes well.ray:


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 24, 2006)

Susan,

I've added my prayers that your sweet Pez has a fully recovery very soon...and you and your husband are in my thoughts as well...

Hugs and healings 

Di


----------



## Haley (Oct 24, 2006)

Aww Susan. He looks like my Max. What a handsome little man.

I'll be keeping him in my prayers. Are they going to remove the tooth?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 24, 2006)

OMG! Lots of prayers and get-well-vibes headed your way!

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## JimD (Oct 24, 2006)

Prayers and good thoughts sent!ray:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 24, 2006)

Good Thoughts
and
Prayers!

ray:



Get Well Pez. :dutch


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh Susan, I pray that Pez comes through just fine. ray:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 24, 2006)

My love to all three of you during such a difficult and stressful time. Pez (and you two) will be in my thoughts and prayers. 

Much love and hugs,

Rosie*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh Susan, I'm so sorry to hear Pez is not feeling well. 

I will say a prayer and light a candle for his speedy recovery.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Michaela (Oct 24, 2006)

Poor Pez! Hope he's okay! Let us know how he is!

I'll add my thoughts and prayers too:kiss:

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## Greta (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh no! Poor Pez! Lots of prayers and good vibes sent your way ray: :clover::clover:


Greta :hug1 and the Bun Boyz :bunny5:bunny5


----------



## SugarGlider (Oct 24, 2006)

Prayers your way for little Pez and your family *hugs*


----------



## cheryl (Oct 24, 2006)

Lots of good thoughts are being sent your way,all the way from over here



Aww he looks like such a sweet little guy



cheryl


----------



## My Rabbit Sunshine (Oct 24, 2006)

Get well soon little guy!:rose:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 24, 2006)

Any news? How's he doing?


----------



## irishmist (Oct 24, 2006)

Pez is still at the vets and will be there for a couple of more days. At the moment they are rehydrating him, he is also recieving pain meds and meds for his nerves (to keep him calm) he has only ever once been away from me. They will be doing his tooth tomorrow as far as I know.

Will update as soon as I hear more

Susan


----------



## cheryl (Oct 24, 2006)

Aww poor Pezz,i'm sending out extra love and get well wishes and am hoping for a quick recovery





cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh noooo, not Pez!! 

Sorry I missed this earlier, I'll quadruple the strength ofmygood vibes




,prayers ray:and best wishes! ink iris:

We've had a few bunnies with similar problems here, and they've all come through it. 

Poor littlebunny!!



Poor Susan!!!!










sas



and the warren :brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## irishmist (Oct 25, 2006)

**UPDATE**

The vet just called:

Pez is not in stasis, his tummy was empty because he was not eating...I wanted to say... ummm duh!. But better to be safe than sorry.

His molars were done without incident.

When doing the molars he noticed that there was a white spot at the back of his mouth, and this is the cause of the infection, he said he tried to scrape it off as best as he could, but because it is near a major blood vessel he had to back off from it, so they will run a course of antibiotics to hopefully get rid of the infection.

His temp has dropped slightly from 105 to 104.4 so that is a start.

They had him on IV feedings last night but he chewed off the tube!
So they are now force feeding him and said he is doing well with that.

They are waiting for the blood work to come back to see what exactly the infection is (was not caused by the teeth, and is no where near the teeth). When the results come back either later today or tomorrow, they will go from there with a course of action.

So keep your fingers or any other body part you can get crossed, keep sending your positive thoughts and energies, it seems to be working!

Again THANK YOU VERY MUCH

Susan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 25, 2006)

Phew! I'm so glad he came through his op ok!Lots of good thoughts, vibes and prayerssent from me and the girls,I hope he gets better soon!ray:


----------



## Michaela (Oct 25, 2006)

Good to hear! Hope all goes well!:hearts

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 25, 2006)

> They had him on IV feedings last night but he chewed off the tube!


I know he's got a way to go yet, but that sounds like a positive sign...

Pez is still in my prayers; may he recover quickly so he can come home to his mom and dad....:hug2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 25, 2006)

Poor Pez. I hope the antibiotics help the infection quickly. Give him a cuddle from us here (how is your hubby coping with all this?)

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Oct 25, 2006)

*irishmist wrote: *


> They had him on IV feedings last night but he chewed off the tube!


Cheeky monkey!

Lots of vibes and prayers! ray:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 25, 2006)

Keep your spirits up! Sounds like Pezis doing well! Keep strong, sweet Pez...we're rootin' for ya!!! 

arty0002: Maisie and Flower do a Get Well NOW cheer for Pez!! arty0002:

Hope to soon hear excellent news of him coming home all healed and strong and happy again!!

You will both continue to be in our thoughts and prayers!! :kiss:


----------



## sunnybunny (Oct 25, 2006)

&gt;&gt;They had him on IV feedings last night but he chewed off the tube!&gt;&gt;


:yes:


Good sign...


----------



## Pipp (Oct 26, 2006)

How's Pez today? :clover:


----------



## irishmist (Oct 26, 2006)

**UPDATE**

Pex's temp is down a little bit more but he is still not eating, so I gave them suggestions of what he likes to eat at home and hopefully they will try that. His poops are a little runny, but that is prolly caused by all the liquids he is being given. The blood results should be in today, so hopefully they will give us more info!

On a lighter note, he is using his litter box!?!?!?! Glad he is there cuz he certainly won't use it at home! You can find that rabbit anywhere in the house all you have to do is follow the trail!

But that is Pez, he does not believe he is a rabbit, so why do the things rabbits do!

Susan


----------



## naturestee (Oct 26, 2006)

I hope he starts eating on his own soon. Maybe he just doesn't like vet food. Although it's great that his temp is down!


----------



## shootingstar (Oct 26, 2006)

I really hope he recovers soon, so he can go home with you again!:carrot


----------



## Pipp (Oct 27, 2006)

How's Pez today? 



sas :clover:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 28, 2006)

How's he doing? ray:


----------



## irishmist (Oct 28, 2006)

**UPDATE**

Pez is home!

My husband phoned the vet and told them he wanted him home.That we could take as good care of him here as they have been. So off I went to pick him up, when they brought him out to me he turned his back to me and gave me the biggest BUTT you have ever seen, I was thoroughly put in my place!

The vet told us that he is a little anemic and his liver studies were a little off but she said that that was probably because of the infection.

He still was not eating for them in the vet, but when he came home he took 6 pellets from me (I think because he was treat deprived, he thought me feeding him anything by hand was a treat LOL) He also nibbled on some sweet potato baby food and I made him apple juice cut with water which he enjoyed. Oh yeah and we snuck in a marshmellow treat, which he got so excited about he was shivering and shaking!

I did however force feed him later on that evening, got to keep that stomach in motion and keep him with enough energy to fight off that infection. 

So at this time he is still not eating on his own and he saw me bring the towel out to feed him and now is hiding under my bed, he does not mind the force feeds but hates the towel. I went to wipe his face last night with it and he grabbed a hold of the towel and would not let go of it. It was like playing tug of war with a dog. 

Here goes the first full day home, let's see how it goes.

Susan


----------



## coolbunnybun (Oct 28, 2006)

LOL when he came out. 





GLAD he is home!!!!!! hope he is okay and feels better.PRAYS!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 30, 2006)

How's Pez doing now he's home? Has he forgiven you yet? 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah, how is the little one doing?


----------



## Greta (Oct 31, 2006)

Have you seen his face yet? or still just butt? I'm so glad to hear he's home.


----------



## irishmist (Oct 31, 2006)

**UPDATE**

Pez seems to be back sliding a little bit. He is drooling terribly again. He is still taking the force feeds though, so I am wondering if the abscess has filled again. Poor little guy he is such a mess right now. Will let you know if anything further happens with the vet today.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 31, 2006)

Poor Pez. This isn't a good day for recuperating bunnies is it? Is he still on pain meds? 

Lots of vibes!

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## irishmist (Oct 31, 2006)

Pez is back in the hospital again. The infection in the back of his throat spread the baytril did not even touch it. This is something that he has never seen before, and he has sent Pez's file to a doctor in Indianapolis who has written books on rabbit diseases of the mouth. Her name is Dr. Angela Lennox, and supposedly she is world re known in this field. We get a free consultation from her ... whoopee lol. So for now he is being put on penicillin IM which lucky me gets to learn how to do!Other than that it is a matter of waiting to find out what to do. They will either get rid of the infection or they will have to remove teeth because it has spread along the jawline. You now know as much as I do!

Susan


----------



## chrisl1976 (Oct 31, 2006)

Giving the IM meds isn't that tough.....had to do it with Bayrtil for one of our Rabbits until another Vet just gave us the Pills to cruch up and force feed. 

Just remember, you may be causing pain, but its for the health of your bun....I think It hurt me more giving it then I really think it bothered Chester.

Prayer are with you!!!!!

I have heard good things about the specialist vet in Indiana.....


----------



## Pipp (Oct 31, 2006)

ACK!! What's going on with our little Dutch boys?

Poor Pez!:carrot And again, poor Susan!! inkpansy:

Hopefully they'll get this thing licked quickly with the new antibiotics and hecan come home and playpainfree and carefree like every bunny should. 

He seems to be ingood hands at least. 

I REALLY don't like this week!:grumpy



sas :expressionless


----------



## naturestee (Oct 31, 2006)

I really hope the penicillin does the trick. Poor Pez. I'm glad you've been sent to a good specialist. Hopefully she can get this knocked out.

:hug2:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 1, 2006)

Let us know as soon as you hear anything more re: Pez... ray:

(Btw, the other little ailing Dutch boy I was referring to was Haley'sMax,he's got bronchitis). 



sas and the warren


----------



## irishmist (Nov 1, 2006)

Pez is still at the Vet's and will be for a couple more days, they are still waiting for the specialist to contact them. All his files and xrays were sent to her office. He is a very sick bunny, and will probably have to get surgery to fix this problem. If they have to for some reason remove the molar he has to go in every few months to have his top molar filed down as he wont be able to do it naturally ...IF THAT IS THE PROBLEM!

I do have a question for anyone who may know something about bugs. In Indiana they have a common bug that is everywhere...they call them water bugs but to me they look like beetles, I have seen them up to 1 inch long they are reddish brown with sort of flatheads. I have looked everywhere to find a pic of this bug but no luck. 

The reason I am asking is that Pez kills these bugs... he does not ingest them but rather bites them in half. So I am wonderig if they could be poisonous?


----------



## naturestee (Nov 1, 2006)

Pez the Bug Killer? Do they look like this?

http://www.zo.utexas.edu/faculty/sjasper/beetles/bug.gif

They're called water bugs or water beetles and yes, they are actually in the beetle family. I've never heard of them being poisonous and a Google search didn't bring anything up.Although maybe his stomach is sensitive to bug guts. :dunno:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 1, 2006)

oh poor Pez. :saddened

Is it a roach-like bug? The big water bugs are usually the ones with little fangs that can deliver a good bite (like toe-biters). Could he have gotten bitten while biting? Or is this a totally different bug? 

Have you checked whatsthatbug.com? Maybe email a pic and mark it 'emergency' and they'll take a look at it right away. 

We're all pulling for Pez. 



sas


----------



## Pipp (Nov 2, 2006)

I asked on Etherbun, and Kim over there had a ferret that was bitten on the neck by some kind of a brown waterbugwith "almost crab like front apendages", and the bite caused an abscess. 

So maybe the bug did manage to bite Pez? 

Please let us know how he's doing. We're all very worried. 



sas


----------



## irishmist (Nov 2, 2006)

Well he is home.. the first thing he did is went to his water bowl and drank half of it lol

The doctor said the main infection was at least 90% gone, but the abscess is still there and we will be looking at surgery next week to get rid of it. And he will probably have to go back and have it drained every few months. He has not heard back from the specialist yet, and the cultures have not fully grown yet so we will know our course of action by Saturday. I asked the Doctor if he thinks the bug may have been the problem he said they won't really know until they are able to read the results.

He is still not eating on his own but is showing more interest in what is offered him. 

OMG... I had to learn how to give him shots, I was so nervous I was shaking. You have to be really careful to put your fingers in the right position on his hind leg and in the right place or you can accidentally hit his sciatic nerve. That even made memore nervous! I must have tried 8 times before I said there was no way that I could do it (considering I was practicing on Pez with saline). They said I could bring him in daily and have them do it but he would not get his shot on Sunday. So, there was no choice I had to do it. Poor Pez got 3 shots for nothing. He was such a good boy!

He is glad to be home and much more spunky than he was when he left. Let's hope and pray that he stays well!

Thanks to all for your suggestions and advice it was much appreciated. I will keep you updated as to how he is

Susan


----------



## cheryl (Nov 2, 2006)

It's good that he's home,that's less stress on him,it's also good to hear that Pez is improving,that's just wonderful , but i guess we just have to wait and see what the results are when they come back, i'm hoping everything is good

It's also good to hear that he is eating a little bit, that's better than nothing at all

Ohh my,i just don't know how i would go if i had to give my bunnies an injection, i would be just as nervous and terrified!



cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Nov 6, 2006)

How's Pez doing?


----------



## Pipp (Nov 7, 2006)

Any word on Pez's progress? 

sas :expressionless


----------



## irishmist (Nov 9, 2006)

Just back from the vets.

Pez's culture said that he had two different kinds of infections in his mouth, both of which i can't pronounce or spell. The penicillin and baytril are working at getting rid of them, so he is continuing on with that regimen.The inside of his mouth hasimproved greately.So back to giving needles once more.

He lost more weight his weight when last there was 4.1 and is now 3.6so I have to increase his feedings to try and get his weight upbefore Monday.

They will be taking him back on Monday to prepare him for surgery on Tuesday. The doctors decided that this is the best course of action. They will be removing his bottom molar, scraping out the abscess, sewing the wound open to the sides of the teeth and cheek then letting it drain that way.

That is all I know till they open him up on Tuesday


----------



## naturestee (Nov 9, 2006)

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh goodness - poor Pez sounds like he has a rough time ahead. I hope that this treatment will put an end to his problems. He is such a little fighter, I'm sure things will work out. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

Jan


----------



## tracyplayle (Nov 10, 2006)

Definite fingers crossed for Tuesday!


----------



## Haley (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll be keeping little Pez in my thoughts and prayers. Poor little dear. ray:


----------



## m.e. (Nov 12, 2006)

ray:


----------



## irishmist (Nov 14, 2006)

Pez is not doing well, when the vet came in this morning they found him having difficulty breathing.

He is now on oxygen and they think because of the prolonged illness that the problem is now a heart one.

They will be taking xrays to have a better look.

Another possibility is that the infection in this throat is back and cutting off his breath.

His lungs are clear, so that is not the problem.

Sorry for the disjointedness of this but at this point I am a little disjointed, and worse than that I have no idea how I am going to tell my husband!

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 14, 2006)

Susan,

I would be disjointed too - don't worry about how you posted. Please keep us updated on Pez. I was online and noticed you were on so I kept hitting refresh so I could see if you were posting about Pez. I was hoping it would be good news.

I'll try to keep checking in during the day to see if you continue to update us.

Peg*

irishmist wrote*


> Sorry for the disjointedness of this but at this point I am a little disjointed, and worse than that I have no idea how I am going to tell my husband!
> 
> Susan


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry to read that Pez is having such a difficult time...many of the forums I don't go to here very often,and so I hadn't seen this until I happened to notice the latest post headline. Pez will be in my thoughts and prayers, as will you Susan.It's so difficult when our beloved pets are sick...







Archangel Raphael...the angel of healing...for Pez...


----------



## irishmist (Nov 14, 2006)

Just to let you know that Pez passed on at 1:30 this afternoon from cardiac failure due to unknown complications.

They are going to do an autopsy, because they are at a loss to figure out what happened to him.

I thank you now for all your thoughts and prayers.

Anyone that has a bunny at the rainbow bridge will enjoy his company, he had a wicked sense of humour!

Susan

I will post sometime at the rainbow bridge thread, right now I feel very broken.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2006)

I am so sorry Susan.

It has been a terrible time for you and Pez.

Stan


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 14, 2006)

So sorry Susaninkpansy::rainbow:urplepansy:

:hug2:

Pez is and always will be a beautiful bunny boy.

Lots for love from me and Drizzle :bunny5


----------



## JimD (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry

....binkie free Pez!!

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:

jim


----------



## cheryl (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry Susan 

I will be keeping you in my thoughts :hug2:



cheryl ink iris:


----------



## Haley (Nov 14, 2006)

oh Susan I am so very very sorry to hear this awful news. 

Iwill be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.ray:

Binky free little Pez :rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh Susan, I am so very sorry. I have been thinking about you all day, and hoping that when you posted it would be good news . You have done so much to help Pez, and he will know that.Perry will show him around The Bridge, and they'll be waiting there for us. 

Please, also tell your husband that I'm so sorry - I know he loved Pez a lot. :sad:

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. It seems like our forum has lost so many beloved bunnies lately - I was so hoping he'd be ok. 

I don't have any words to say except I'm sorry for your loss.

Peg


----------



## mambo101 (Nov 14, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Pez. I was really pulling for the little guy. :rose:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 14, 2006)

At first I steeled myself for theworst... then I really thought he was going to make it. :bigtears:

Another loss upsetting beyond words.

I'm so sorry Susan.  Sometimes even superhuman efforts just can't pull out a miracle. 

:ripez


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2006)

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Susan. :bigtears:

Much love to you and yours. Binkie free Pez. Everything is healed at the Bridge.

ink iris:


----------



## tracyplayle (Nov 15, 2006)

Susan. I am really sorry to hear about Pez this morning. I was thinking of you and he yesterday. My sincerest sympathies are with you, but I know he'll be enjoying himself in his new home with his new friends.


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss *hugs*


----------



## xbabiixangelx (Nov 20, 2006)

aww. shame. ive just looked through this board now. he can be wi ma weepucca who dies 2day he put up a fight at least. i shud do an atpopsy 2..



RIP


----------

